# type 1 diabetes.



## becky (May 31, 2009)

hi my names becky im 27 and i have two children my eldest is seven and was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes nearly two yrs ago! and we find it hard sometimes and theres no ocal groups in my area to meet other parents or children who have diabetes aswell so at the mo he thinks hes on his own! we reasure him but its hard.


----------



## becky (May 31, 2009)

becky campbell


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 31, 2009)

Hi Becky , and Welcome to the forum  You are not alone , there are quite 

a lot of parents / carers of type 1 children who will be able to help and 

support you . If you want to know anything , just ask .. someone will be able 

to help you or at least point you in the right direction .  Welcome again !!!


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2009)

Hi Becky, and welcome! Hopefully bev will chime in and tell you about the geat experiences she has had with her son at the Dicbetes UK weekend and the JDRF day, and also about the 'children with diabetes website and email list - I think these have all helped her and Alex enormously. Although it's a fairly common condition, it's often the case that people coping with diabetes have never had close contact with others in a similar situation. That's what makes this forum so great - a real community of helpful people who know exactly what you're going through!


----------



## Steff (May 31, 2009)

hi Becky and a warm welcome to the forum x


----------



## sasha1 (May 31, 2009)

Hi Becky,
Welcome to the forum.
I myself am a parent, my son was diagnosed just over 2years ago, he is now 14.
I understand how you feel, there are'nt really any local support groups in our area either.
This forum has been a god send to both myself and Nathan. It brilliant for advice, chat, help and support.
Your child is definately not alone and neither are you, its difficult I understand that.
Look out for bev..she to is a parent..has loads of great advice etc.
If I can be of any help, feel free to get in touch or send me a pm.

Heidi


----------



## wendyh (May 31, 2009)

HI Becky

I am mum to an 8 year old girl who was diagnosed just over 3 years ago - there is a wealth of experience and fantastic advice available here too - welcome!

Wendy x


----------



## Mand (May 31, 2009)

Hi Becky
I am a mom to a 12 year old son who was diagnosed nearly two years ago. I new to this forum but have already found a wealth of knowledge and advice here.
Feel free to send me a PM anytime.
Our 'local' support group is unfortunately too far to drive to reasonably so, like you, do not go to one.


----------



## bev (May 31, 2009)

Hi Becky i have only just noticed your post - sorry! 
My son is just 11 and was diagnosed 6 months ago now. We are still on a huge learning curve - so i would love to hear your experiences of what to expect! I am sure you have loads of great advice for us all. Whereabouts do you live (send me a private message if you prefer) - we live in Wiltshire and also dont have a support group. But we have been on a couple of great weekends with JDRF and DUK which has helped us all enormously as a family but also helped Alex feel 'normal' again.

If your not too far away i would be happy to meet up for a coffee etc.. Bev


Oooops! I forgot to say welcome to the forum! Bev x


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 9, 2009)

when graham was diagnosed i thought that he was the only one in bexhill and now i know that he is not don't worry you will know other parent with the same problem sooneer than you think xxx daniela


----------

